# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Per te pasionuarit e video-games !

## Ada

Ketu do te mundohem te flas mbi video-games dhe meqe jam shume e pasionuar per to po ju tregoj dhe juve disa gjera nga ato qe di :shkelje syri:  

Pres qe dhe ju te me tregoni gjera qe mund te dini e qe une nuk i di:
Ju lutem qe kete teme t'a mbajme vec per video-games.

Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Ada

Ky ketu ne foton e meposhtme eshte Ps2.
Ka version usa pal dhe jap.
Ky eshte version jap me cipin me te fundit .

----------


## ilirkapedani

ps2 me ca cipesh te doje te jete ska per tja marre kur lojerave te kompjuterit!!! thone sa te done te gjithe ata qe kane consoles.  as gamecube as ps2 as xbox dhe as dreamcast!!!

bli nje karte ATI Radeon 8500 dhe i shikon kush i ka grafikat me te mira! edhe sa per kontrolluesin qe kane ps2 mund te blesh nje edhe per kompjuter nqs nuk te pelqen te luash me tastjere!!! jo vetem aq po po tu tek me kompjuter shko ne internet dhe luan me njerez mbare botes edhe lojra shahu letrash cte te doje zemra!!! chat po deshe  forume si ky! te gjitha jane entertainment dhe fun fun. edhe per lojra te vjetra mund te download thjesht nje emulator dhe rom-in qe do dhe luan gje qe me nje console nuk e ben dot kurre. ti me ate ps2 nuk i luan dot lojerat e xbox  kurse me PC i luan te tera!

----------


## Ada

X Ilirkapedanin.
Une nuk e hapa kete teme per lojrat e pc.
Mbase jane me te mirat por une jam e apasionuar pas ketyre e ne pc nuk luaj hic!
Pastaj mos harro se x-box eshte nje pc nja 700 mhz.
Luaj nje here nje loje ne x-box dhe shiko ca graFIKU SIKUR E KE PERPARA SYVE JO NE TV.
POR NE TV TE MADH LUAJE JO NE 14 POLSH:

dhe nje here ty te faleminderit per sygjerimin tend por mua me interesojne lojrat e konsole dhe i koleksionoj ato.

po pate ndonje ide mbi video-games e mirepresim.
thx

----------


## ilirkapedani

oh ok me fal   po prap doja te te sqaroja me punen e 14 polshit qe the.   ajo qe thash ATI Radeon 8500 ta nxjerr lojen ne televizor sa te madh ta duash ta kesh ti edhe ne kinema po deshe . me kupton?    :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ada

Te kuptoj ilirkapedani sepse e di edhe ne mur e nxjerr me projector per ate pune por une nuk e di po lojrat me pelqen ti luj me shume ne konsole sesa ne pc.

Me pelqejne me shume jump lojra si Raiman. spyro the dragon,
crash bandicootetj
keto te treja i kam lujt deri ne fund
te gjitha sa kane dale.

Por dhe tek ps2 gran tourismo3 eshte geniale.

----------


## master

Hej o ADA..

Mos qeshni ju te tjeret...edhe loja ime e preferuar eshte Spyro the Dragon. Raynman eshte e bukur por Spyro eshte si infeksion. Kur fillon nuk ndalon dot.

----------


## Ada

Po o master edhe une e kam lujt deri ne fund sa nete pa gjume gjithe naten tu lujt Spyro.

Tani e kom ene ne game boy adwance:

Eshte vecse geniale ska te shame.

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## master

O ADA

Jo per tu bere i merzitshem por je i pari person qe po me thote keto fjale. 
Gjihtmone kam menduar qe Spyro eshte ajo qe eshte per keto gjera.
1 kontrollet shume te lehta per tu mesuar
2 grafiqet e mira dhe te kendshme
3 historia e lojes shume e kenaqshme
4 merr tank, avion, motoskaf dhe gjuan me predha
5ka ato nivelet kur here te jep veze, here sfere shume te bukura
6dhe mbi gjithcka eshte loje e shpejte. Spyro vrapo, kercen, gjuan me zjarr shume shpejt.

Ca te them tjeter...FANTASTIC

----------


## Ada

Hej Master!!

E ke lujt Crach Bandicoot??

Une i kam lujt cdo version e loje qe ka dale me te  qe tek ps one 
te ps2 te game boy adwance dhe tani po e luj te x-box!¨

X-box o fantastike por ato joytic mi ka te medhej shume.
Ka adapter qe mund ti vesh joystik te ps:-))..

Grafika eshte vecse fantastike.

Ka dale cipi dhe per x-box por ka shume fije per ti kallaju e osh i shtrenjte.
une sigurisht qe e kam dhe funktiono per mrekulli :djall i fshehur:

----------


## erushi_4ever

Vallahi o ilirkapedani ke te drejte. Nuk ka si pc. Mo po lere Ati Radeon 8500 dhe provo nje GeForce 4 dhe shikoje.

Pastaj nuk mund te krahasohen lojrat e consolave me pc ndryshojne rrenjesit, maksimumi kap PAL si rezolucion keshtu qe nuk eshte njesoj si te luash Quake III ne rrjet me nje 21 polsh me rezolucion 1600-1200.

Persa i perket skedes grafike te X-BOX eshte nje nvidia goxha e mire(edhe pse nje rruge e mesme midis GeForce2 dhe GeForce3).Pastaj  qofte procesori X-Box qofte memoria qendrore perdoren vetem per renderizimin e skenave 3D kurse ne te shkretet(kompjuteristat normale) kemi shume halle te tjera.
Aman kur do vije ajo dite te heqe dore procesori nga 3D dhe ti beje te gjitha skeda grafike atehere po.

----------


## Ada

Po mire mo erushi_4ever ty meqe te pelqen pc games luaj atje mua me pelqejne konsolet dhe te gjitha llojet i koleksionoj ne pc nuk luaj fare vec ndonje loje online..

Prandaj dhe hapa kete lloj teme PER TE PASIONUARIT E VIDEO GAMES  per ata qe i pelqejne keto konsole si une.
Besoj se me kupton.

Kalofsh mire Ada

----------


## erushi_4ever

O Ada ti te me falesh qe ma more per keq po me duket se une kam folur pak dhe per X-Box aty. Sidoqofte nje informacion eshte ai persa i perket consoles.

Pastaj une nuk thashe qe nuk me pelqejne consoles, jane shume te bukura por te kufizuara.

Mos ma mer per keq shpirt. Kisssssssssssssss.

----------


## Ada

Une nuk e mora per keq por vec doja te te jepja sqarime qe kjo teme eshte per keto konsole dhe per ata qe i pelqen me shume konsole sesa pc games!!
Mua me pelqejne konsole saqe gati ene gjithe paret qe i kam per qufin tim i harxhoj per keto gjona dhe nje dite do tju dergoj foto te koleksionit tim :buzeqeshje: 

E fundit qe kam blere eshte game cube e Nintendos.

Ka mini cd per lojrat por akoma se kam provu sepse kete jave kam qene deri ne fyt me pune :buzeqeshje: 
Ne fundjaveeeeeeeee

Erushi veshkaushi te pershendes dhe te uroj tja kalosh sa me mire kudo ne itali te jesh!!!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Hey...cuna ..dhe goca....a...e keni luajtur ...ate lojen...

          DEVIL-MAY-CRY    eshte ne PS2

..N.Q.F se po si ju duket....!!

Pershendetje Ada per kete teme qe ke hapur....!!

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## master

> _Postuar më parë nga Ada_ 
> *Hej Master!!
> 
> E ke lujt Crach Bandicoot??
> 
> Une i kam lujt cdo version e loje qe ka dale me te  qe tek ps one 
> te ps2 te game boy adwance dhe tani po e luj te x-box!¨
> 
> X-box o fantastike por ato joytic mi ka te medhej shume.
> ...


une nga Crash Bandicoot kam luajtur disa versione por e vetmja qe me ka pelqyer shume eshte Crash Bandicoot TEam Racing ku Crash ka makinen e vet dhe ben gara.

Nuk eshte Formula 1 kuptohet por eshte shume e lezecme dhe e kam qejf.

Edhe une si ty mendoj se doreza e X-Box eshte shume e madhe. Ka shume...me teper plastike nga cduhet. Nuk i afrohet fare joystickut te PS qe eshte shume praktik.
Ketu ne USA ka revista te ndryshme per video-games si Electronic Gaming psh dhe te gjithe ankohen per kete gje.

Une sapo kam blere nje PS2 dhe dua te luaj nje loje qe ka dale quhet Dragon's Lair.
Eshte si film vizatimor dhe me ca pashe ne DEMO eshte fantastike.
Nje kalores duhet te cliroje princeshen (ovviamente) dhe ka qyfyre.
Tjeter dua te blej Grand Theft Auto 3 dhe Medal of honor Frontline.
hajt pershendetje tani

----------


## master

Ada dhe ju kalamojat e tjere

shkoni te ky linku te shikoni si eshte kjo loja qe po ju thoja Dragon's lair.
www.dragonslair3d.com

----------


## Ada

O sa kohe paskam pa ju kthy pergjigje  :i hutuar:  

Na falni kalamoja.
Tani filloi dimri dhe ada ja ka fillu lojrave.
Kane dale shume e shume lojra e une kam shume fare ketu .
Pjese e madhe e rroges shkojne atje  :buzeqeshje: 


Grash race eshte ajo nr 4 .
E kam lujt disi .

tani po luj dhe nje here spyro 3.
Vdes per te por kur kisha gati 80 e ca perqind shkova duke luftu me shtrigen e mu mbarun live e mi hongri te gjitha perqindjet e mu desh me fillu prej fillimit. Sa inot.

me thoni ca lojrash ju pelqen ti kini ose ti blini e une do i shof e do i provoj  :buzeqeshje: 

do ju them ne ja vlen me i ble sepse cmimet jan icik te larta apo jo`?

----------


## marin333

hi njerzit e apasjonuar pas lojrave
po lojrat horror nuk ju pelqejne,si silent hill,resident evil , etj n nje nder to do te jete edhe
nje shqiptare horror per me teper na vizitoni ne faqen www.thekidgame.com

----------

